# 6acres+house in northern Me.



## suzie Q (Sep 17, 2007)

house is 2 br,1 ba,kitchen,livingroom,lots of sun,great view of lake & montains. has a walk in basement, garage or barn 24x40,a armish builting 12x24,2 out buildings 12x12 ,10x10,house was built in 1991, has own well and sewer. walking distance to the lake with boat landing,assces to snowmoble trails. price to sell, email or call 2077943102
Richard & suzieQ


----------



## suzie Q (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot to add there is also 9 more acres with a small cabin that can be added on
thanks Richard & Sue


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

If you include a price, you'll save yourself a lot of unnecessary inquires...or worse yet, get none. Photos would help also.


----------



## suzie Q (Sep 17, 2007)

oh thanks anniew, i will put a price the house with the 6 acres is $115,00 as far as pics working on that thanks again


----------

